# Anthony Davis starting to form bond with Monty Williams



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> CHICAGO – Former Kentucky forward Anthony Davis has a reputation of not getting excited about much. He does, however, perk up every time he gets text messages from his likely new boss – New Orleans Hornets coach Monty Williams.
> 
> Williams has traded texts with Davis since the Hornets won the NBA's draft lottery and the chance to take Davis with the No. 1 pick. Williams and Davis planned to eat dinner together and watch the East finals Thursday at the league's predraft camp.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--a...m-bond-with-hornets-coach-monty-williams.html


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Franchise revival feels like it took place overnight, and hardly any pieces have fallen into place yet. It'll be pretty hard for them to mess this team up in the short term, as a template of what NOT to do has been laid out from the previous regime.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And he's put on a few lbs of muscle since the season ended.



> *Davis was listed at 220 pounds last season, but says he has gained 15 pounds of muscle since season’s end.* Under the direction of Kentucky assistant coach Kenny Payne, former Wildcats student manager Will Martin is putting Davis through two-hour workouts five days per week. Martin said the workouts consist of conditioning, agility and shooting drills.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

15 pounds of muscle? He measured at 221.8 with 7.9% body fat at the combine.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 15 pounds of muscle? He measured at 221.8 with 7.9% body fat at the combine.


So did they lie then? They had to know he'd be weighed and measured at the combine. Or was he originally 205 or 206? :laugh:


----------

